# ISO ideas for light meals



## F.Richardson 11 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi there, 
Can anyone give any suggestions for light meals? I live in spain and its really hot at the moment .. so light meals are all we can eat at the moment..
Can anyone help? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## creative (Jul 14, 2015)

Salads seem to be the obvious answer - with grilled meat/fish.

Gazpacho and a sandwich?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2015)

Antipasto type meals are great. Bread, a variety of cheeses, cured meats, fresh and pickled or marinated vegetables, olives and you have a feast. 

Chicken, tuna or egg salad with pasta, rice or potato salad.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2015)

I just came across this collection of pasta salads, and all of them sound wonderful to me.

9 Summer Pasta Salad Recipes from Classic to Crazy - Food News -


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome to DC! 


Fresh veggies, fruit plates, stuffed grape leaves, empanadas, ceviche, cheese and cold meat platters with olives, fruit, and veggies, cold soups (cantaloupe, cucumber, gazpacho, watermelon, etc.), hard cook a bunch of eggs and add those to bean salads, green salads, pasta salads. Hummus with veggies. Summer rolls (rice wrappers with veggies and cold meat). I haven't turned on the stove or the oven for over a week. I've been eating cold food. Love the food processor and the blender right now.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 17, 2015)

We live in SW France and also have this unbearable heat and humidity so my sympathies to you. I cook roast chicken to slice cold, or poach salmon to also have cold and then serve either with one kind of salad. Today, maybe a simple green salad, tomorrow a tomato salad dressed with balsamic vinegar, olive oil, sea salt and torn basil leaves. I separate salads out so that we don't get bored. Tinned tuna mayonnaise
 with a Greek salad of feta cheese, black olives ans sliced cherry tomatoes is lovely.
TOP TIP, keep a jug of iced tea of your choice in the fridge ( look for infusions as well in the supermarket such as Hibiscus) but add caster sugar when making it.This will revive you in the heat. Also, fight heat with heat by making hot Marsala tea ( Google for simple recipe.)  basically it's black tea with spices and again take with sugar or honey presuming that you can take sugar.You don't use milk, just fresh mint or lemon if you want. It is called desert Tea in India and works like magic to cool you down and feel better.
I


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 17, 2015)

Menumaker, your post reminded me - salade Niçoise is a great summer dish, too: http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe/julia-childs-salade-nicoise-8255829

And another refreshing drink option is cucumber-lime agua fresca: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/cucumber-lime-agua-fresca-recipe.html


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I just came across this collection of pasta salads, and all of them sound wonderful to me.
> 
> 9 Summer Pasta Salad Recipes from Classic to Crazy - Food News -


 
There's some delicious sounding pasta salads there - great pics, too!  Thanks for the link Kay, I put it in my faves.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes, you are right GG it is. I forgot another thing I do is roast a selection of 'Med Veg' eg. sliced peppers, onions, aubergine, tomatos, bulb fennel in olive oil, mixed herbs S&P and then leave to cool. Great with crusty bread on it's own or with cold cuts .


----------

